# Shiba Inu WTAF?



## wayneL (27 October 2021)

Fair dinkum or BS?

I just don't know anymore. A few of my old Qld clients I used to chat about cryptos with are on board with this coin and I see it has hit the Murdoch tabloid sh¹tshow.

Against my better judgement and a bit of FOMO, I've tossed a few shekels into this play. A pure gamble to be sure and no more than I'd lose on a single punt on a horse.

Maybe I'll be a billionaire by next week? My friends seem to think so LMAO


----------



## againsthegrain (27 October 2021)

wayneL said:


> Fair dinkum or BS?
> 
> I just don't know anymore. A few of my old Qld clients I used to chat about cryptos with are on board with this coin and I see it has hit the Murdoch tabloid sh¹tshow.
> 
> ...




The next dodgy coin, get in early and get out before the music stops.
If Allan Mask spams it who knows to the moon


----------



## moXJO (28 October 2021)

I went in hardish a couple weeks back. I liked the feverish fanboys shilling it. It's got an army behind it and reminded me of doge when it ran. I think there's 500trillion coins though. So don't expect 1 cent any time soon.But a lot of those people that made money on sol, doge and others knew they can multibag off it and jumped on. A lot of whales moved in might see some profit taking.

I might take some profits. 
It's meant to list on Robinhood or something maybe this week?

. It's got its own nfts and ecosystem now. It's actually looking like a viable space. Needs to burn a lot of coins though. Meh... easy money


----------



## againsthegrain (28 October 2021)

moXJO said:


> I went in hardish a couple weeks back. I liked the feverish fanboys shilling it. It's got an army behind it and reminded me of doge when it ran. I think there's 500trillion coins though. So don't expect 1 cent any time soon.But a lot of those people that made money on sol, doge and others knew they can multibag off it and jumped on. A lot of whales moved in might see some profit taking.
> 
> I might take some profits.
> It's meant to list on Robinhood or something maybe this week?
> ...




gotta be in it to win it


----------



## wayneL (28 October 2021)

😂😂😂😂

Disclaimer: I do not hold (but wish I bought a few million at 0.00000000000000000000000000765 or whatever it was)


----------



## againsthegrain (28 October 2021)

wayneL said:


> 😂😂😂😂
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not hold (but wish I bought a few million at 0.00000000000000000000000000765 or whatever it was)





Didn't you say



> Against my better judgement and a bit of FOMO, I've tossed a few shekels into this play. A pure gamble to be sure and no more than I'd lose on a single punt on a horse.


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2021)

againsthegrain said:


> Didn't you say



I welched out of the initial position... Which was pretty dumb considering my small position size.

I will buy back in... Small... But probably at the worst possible time.


----------



## againsthegrain (29 October 2021)

wayneL said:


> I welched out of the initial position... Which was pretty dumb considering my small position size.
> 
> I will buy back in... Small... But probably at the worst possible time.




I bought 22million a few months ago for 1k then saw it shrink to 200 bux ahfkit missed the boat,  now its worth 2k just let it ride if u miss the dips


----------



## moXJO (31 October 2021)

My friend has started crypto trading this year. He has bought at the top of every run exactly at the point it hits the high, just before a drop. I use him as a 'top' indicator he is that consistent. Despite this his trading account went from $600 to $14000 march to now.


----------



## divs4ever (31 October 2021)

moXJO said:


> My friend has started crypto trading this year. He has bought at the top of every run exactly at the point it hits the high, just before a drop. I use him as a 'top' indicator he is that consistent. Despite this his trading account went from $600 to $14000 march to now.



 interesting  'failure ' rate 

 i had a nice little run with cryptos   a couple of years back  , i would buy into  a struggling tech company  ( Byte Group  as an example  )  they invariably  start an online retail website  and become entangled in cryptos   as it can be easier to complete business  and suddenly embrace some niche in the crypto-sphere ( mining , block-chain , exchange etc etc )  they announce a new focus  and suddenly my wine e-tailer has gone up say 500% so i take my investment cash and some extra profit off the table (leave some profit running just in case it does go to the Moon , or Mars .)

 i have avoided cryptos directly as i worry about government strangulation ( regulation ) ( and i am not agile enough to trade them properly )

 however , that trick with flailing tech companies MIGHT work  again in the future 

 DYOR


----------



## moXJO (31 October 2021)

divs4ever said:


> interesting  'failure ' rate
> 
> i had a nice little run with cryptos   a couple of years back  , i would buy into  a struggling tech company  ( Byte Group  as an example  )  they invariably  start an online retail website  and become entangled in cryptos   as it can be easier to complete business  and suddenly embrace some niche in the crypto-sphere ( mining , block-chain , exchange etc etc )  they announce a new focus  and suddenly my wine e-tailer has gone up say 500% so i take my investment cash and some extra profit off the table (leave some profit running just in case it does go to the Moon , or Mars .)
> 
> ...



We discuss cryptos a lot so my mate does get on board those that have momentum.

 Example: When  Sol blew up big I was using their platform to look at nfts and the trading platform which was fantom that I think I posted about in the next big thing. I liked fantom in that it looked like Sol's version of pancake swap and the fanboys of sol would most likely jump on. Went from $1.16 to $3.43.

*The risks are enormous* but the money is just insane. I think the "squid coin" went from cents to $11 but you can't get out of the coin

It's basically whatever has a large support base of like minded idiots trying to pump the project will win.
My biggest mistake is trying to trade my picks. I need to just sell to make back initial cost and sit. If I kept shib from earlier this year I'd have been better than trying to trade.

I'm getting more and more active in the space though. Ultimately the metaverse will be overtaken by corporate dkheads. This is just like the internet in the 90s. Opportunities abound


----------



## wayneL (31 October 2021)

Decentroland MANA, now going apesh¹t.

Totally crackers these coins.... Still can't say I even understand it all, but what the hell?


----------



## moXJO (2 November 2021)

wayneL said:


> Decentroland MANA, now going apesh¹t.
> 
> Totally crackers these coins.... Still can't say I even understand it all, but what the hell?



You should have seen the land prices


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2021)

nice article spelling out the metaverse to me, in the press



> _What the metaverse means for you (and why you don’t get it.)_​





> _Our digital future, a speculative bubble, or both? The promise, the challenge and the great virtual land grab of Web 3.0._




.... There’s no accepted definition of “the metaverse”. At its heart, it’s a vast network of 3D worlds and virtual simulations rendered in real-time. But none of these worlds alone are the metaverse, despite what their marketing materials might claim. Rather, they are layers of it, and all of them combined are the metaverse.

“_The metaverse isn’t so much a place we go to, rather it’s the digital extension of our lives,_” a [technology futurist] says. “_The real economic battle right now is where in the metaverse people want to spend their digital time, and young people are leading the way because they’re already very comfortable with this idea of the digital self_.”

.... In addition to the casino, Decentraland (and Somnium Space and Sandbox and many others) boasts game and fashion arcades, art galleries and places where people can hang out and chat with each other.

................
So, maybe the future of ASF is to migrate from the current V1.0 forum, skip the insta V2.0 and just set up a drop-in space in the brave new virtual world.


----------



## moXJO (29 December 2021)

My 5 yo already are into this "digital self" through things like roblox.


----------

